# Favourite Final Fantasy music!



## Minish (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi it's just like the top 10 threads, maybe! :o If you're a casual fan I guess maybe you can't make a big list but uh. I really can.

I decided to make myself a limit of only five from VII, ehehe u_u

1 Anxious Heart (VII)
2 Judgement Day (VII)
3 Cosmo Canyon (VII)
4 Ronfaure (XI)
5 Main Theme of VII
6 Wandering Flame (X)
7 Home, Sweet Home (V)
8 Chasing the Black-Caped Man (VII)
9 Seeking Power (XII)
10 Find Your Way (VIII) ... or Terra's Theme (VI)?? sorry can't decide.

wowww that was hard, I like lots more than that. I probably like VII and X whole scores the most, but pretty much every title has at least one song that I really, really like! I'd probably have put one of the Yuna's Theme arrangements, but they're all equally nice really. Maybe Movement in Green is my favourite!

obviously Uematsu is an awesome dude but I also like lots of Hamauzu's!


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 15, 2012)

Dancing Mad is my absolute favorite piece, along with Born Anew and FF 4's version of the Prelude.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 15, 2012)

omg

1 Kazham (XI)
2 The Sanctuary of Zi'Tah (XI)
3 Recollection (XI)
4 Sarutabaruta (XI)
5 Opening Theme (III DS)  (idk what it's called)
6 Selbina (XI)
7 Matoya's Cave (I)
8 Rolanberry Fields (XI)
9 Mhaura (XI)
10 Melodies of Life (IX)

ok that was really hard and yes it's almost all from FFXI but I can't even tell you how much I love FFXI and the music is all I really have left of it, that and I remember so much of it... whereas the music from the other FF games I don't really remember so I must not have liked it as much. So there


----------



## Minish (Nov 15, 2012)

Not Ronfaure? :cc ugh it's great enough that it makes me want to play XI a whole bunch.

Pretty sure the III opening is Eternal Wind! :o it's pretty!


----------



## Aisling (Nov 15, 2012)

Cirrus said:


> Not Ronfaure? :cc ugh it's great enough that it makes me want to play XI a whole bunch.
> 
> Pretty sure the III opening is Eternal Wind! :o it's pretty!


Ronfaure is 11. I do like it a lot, and it would've been 10 but I remembered Melodies of Life existed and had to put it in there somewhere. And I like Mhaura a little better because of memories attached to it.
I remember finding a really pretty vocal version of Ronfaure sung in some nonsense language... ring any bells, know anything about that one? I never could find any background information on it.


----------



## Minish (Nov 15, 2012)

Yep! I'm pretty sure you mean this? :o It wasn't the first of its kind but it's probably the one you heard.


----------



## Scootaloo (Nov 15, 2012)

this is a freaking great idea

1. You're Not Alone (IX)
2. Eternal Harvest (IX)
3. Let the Battles Begin/Crazy Motorcycle Chase (tie) (VII)
4. The Decisive Battle (VI)
5. Pirates Ahoy (V)
6. Seymour Battle (X)
7. Ronfaure (XI)
8. Boss Battle (XII)
9. The Rebel Army (II)
10. Maybe I'm a Lion (VIII)

all lists need more IX


----------



## Minish (Nov 15, 2012)

I wish I found IX's score more memorable! :( Rose of May (basically Beatrix's theme, right?) and Jesters of the Moon are pretty great, though. :o

Also!! you should all specify your favourite battle theme! :o I actually really like X's boss song (Challenge?) but yeahhh I guess Those Who Fight Further (VII). My VII bias is actually a bit annoying sometimes.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 15, 2012)

Cirrus said:


> Yep! I'm pretty sure you mean this? :o It wasn't the first of its kind but it's probably the one you heard.


That one's a cover of it, I meant this one. (while trying to find this one I found a couple more versions with different instrumentals and singers but the same lyrics, now I wonder which is the original...) It always made me think of Tzee Xicu (even though she's from the other continent) because she supposedly had a great singing voice.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 15, 2012)

Cirrus said:


> I wish I found IX's score more memorable! :( Rose of May (basically Beatrix's theme, right?) and Jesters of the Moon are pretty great, though. :o
> 
> Also!! you should all specify your favourite battle theme! :o I actually really like X's boss song (Challenge?) but yeahhh I guess Those Who Fight Further (VII). My VII bias is actually a bit annoying sometimes.


Regular battle theme? Probably the one from X.

Also, just got together my top ten

10 - Birth of a God (VII)
9 - Unseen Abyss (XIII-2)
8 - Ending theme (VI)
7 - The Extreme (VIII)
6 - Cantata Mortis/God in Fire (Dissidea)
5 - Boss Battle (II)
4 - The Dreadful Fight (IV, specifically the DS version)
3 - Master of Creation/Straying From Evolution/ The Battle for Life (IV After Years)
2 - Born Anew (XIII)
1 - Dancing Mad (VI)


----------



## Adriane (Nov 16, 2012)

I am just. Going to list things here, yes. I started linking to YouTube videos and then. And then. Well, basically I hate vBulletin. I'll... probably edit this later. Bolded have particular (probably sentimental) importance to me.

I

Chaos Temple
Mt. Gulg
*Cornelia*
Cornelia Castle
* Matoya's Cave*

Best battle theme: Chaos

II

Castle Pandaemonium
Main theme of Final Fantasy II
*Rebel Army Theme*
*Altair*
Dungeon
Kashuan
Tower of the Magi

Best battle theme: Boss

III

Eternal Wind*
The Boundless Ocean*
Eureka, The Forbidden Land
Doga and Unei
Hein's Castle

Best battle theme: Boss

IV

*Troia*
Castle Baron
The Lunarians
The Red Wings
Rydia
Fabul
Within the Giant

Best battle theme: Zeromus

V

A New Origin/*The Dragon Spreads its Wings*
*A Presentiment*
*Dear Friends*
*Harvest*
Tenderness in the Air
As I Feel, You Feel
Sorrows of Parting
Beyond the Deep Blue Sea
Intension of the Earth
Fate in Haze
Sealed Away
Unknown Lands
The Fire-powered Ship
Walking the Snowy Mountains
Pirates Ahoy!
Critter Tripper Fritter!

Best battle theme: The Decisive Battle

VI

Relm
Gau
Epitaph
The Magic House
Mines of Narshe
Phantom Forest
Phantom Train 
Kids Run Through the City
*Coin of Fate*
Forever Rachel
Slam Shuffle
Spinach Rag
Magitek Research Facility
Kefka's Tower

Best battle theme: Dancing Mad

VII

Main theme of Final Fantasy VII
Bombing Mission
Aerith
Crazy Motorcycle Chase
Chocobo Ranch
Ahead On Our Way
Ft. Condor
Cosmo Canyon
Rufus' Welcoming Ceremony

Best battle theme: Still More Fighting

VIII

Premonition
Fisherman's Horizons
Eyes On Me
Breezy
Blue Fields

Best battle theme: The Extreme

IX

Assault of the Silver Dragons
*Over the Hill*
Memoria
Swords of Fury
Vamo Alla Flamenco
Vivi
Freya
*Rose of May*
Danger in the Forest
Run!
Festival of the Hunt
Mt. Gulg
Daguerreo, the Hermit's Library
Aboard the Hilda Garde
Terra

Best battle theme: The Darkness of Eternity

X

*Besaid*
Thunder Plains
Brass de Chocobo

Best battle theme: Battle

XI

*Griffons Never Die
The Sanctuary of Zi'Tah*
*Jeweled Boughs
Whispers of the Gods*
The Cosmic Wheel
*Rolanberry Fields*
The Ruler of the Skies
Gates of Paradise -- The Garden of Ru'Hmet
Awakening
Bandit's Market
*Kazham
Mhaura*
Moblin Menagerie
*Heavens Tower*
Voyager
Black Coffin
Forbidden Seal

Best battle theme: Battle (Abyssea)

XII
*
Eruyt Village *
*Bhujerba*
Phon Coast
Rabanastre
Penelo
Dalmascan Estersand
Ozmone Plains
Stillshrine of Miriam
Salikawood
Cerobi Steppe

Best battle theme: Esper Battle


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 19, 2012)

just in case anyone is into that kind of thing, here's a website full of final fantasy sheet music! mostly ensemble/band stuff but there's a fair number of solo pieces for piano, strings and wind.


----------



## surskitty (Nov 21, 2012)

Rose of May (IX), Terra's Theme (VI), A Place to Call Home ~ Melodies of Life (IX), Rebel Army Theme (II), Main Theme (II), The Nightmare Begins (VII), This is the Final Battle / Cloud of Darkness (III), Chaos Shrine (I), Unavoidable Destiny (Tactics Advance) ...  I know there are other things that should be on this list!  But I'll add them later.


----------



## Minish (Nov 21, 2012)

Viki said:


> The Nightmare Begins (VII)


Oh yeah, wow I love this. VII had some really good atmospheric pieces (I like Reunion, too) that I often forget about.

gq: thanks! :o


----------



## surskitty (Nov 21, 2012)

that actually is a different piece than whatever I was thinking of, but it IS something I quite like.  it's just not whatever I was thinking of.  Though actually I prefer that being on the list than Those Chosen By the Planet anyway, even though it is a terrible tragedy that Sephiroth's theme has been replaced in most people's brains with a battle theme you hear all of once.  J-E-N-O-V-A is also better.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 21, 2012)

oh forgot to mention that I absolutely love every Final Fantasy's soundtrack and I'd find it incredibly hard to list 10 favourites, let alone rank them. if we're going for one song that really embodies the series for me (apart from the main theme, of course :o ) I think the Dalmasca Estersand theme would be a good choice. it has that perfect feel of "oh my god we're going on a big adventure and we're gonna kill some monsters and see the world!"



> gq: thanks! :o


no problem! there's a pretty nice clarinet arrangement of Aeris's Theme that I've been meaning to practice.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 21, 2012)

Whoops! Forgot to mention that The Battle For Freedom is probably my most favorite musical piece in the whole series.

Also, I'm a huge sucker for FF XIII's music.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 22, 2012)

goldenquagsire said:


> oh forgot to mention that I absolutely love every Final Fantasy's soundtrack and I'd find it incredibly hard to list 10 favourites, let alone rank them. if we're going for one song that really embodies the series for me (apart from the main theme, of course :o ) I think the Dalmasca Estersand theme would be a good choice. it has that perfect feel of "oh my god we're going on a big adventure and we're gonna kill some monsters and see the world!"


I absolutely love how ambitious Sakimoto's orchestration and textures are, especially in regard to percussion. It's a very grandiose style (see also Phon Coast, Mosphoran Highwaste).


----------



## Minish (Nov 22, 2012)

Nobody said:


> Also, I'm a huge sucker for FF XIII's music.


Huh yeah you're right! I mean. I haven't actually played it, but Theatrhythm's selection impressed me, and I remember really liking Blinded By Light back when demos and trailers and things were first released. Yay, Hamauzu!



(did you guys know that Hamauzu sung for some part of One-Winged Angel's chorus. he joined in at Distant Worlds. he is great.)


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 22, 2012)

Cirrus said:


> Huh yeah you're right! I mean. I haven't actually played it, but Theatrhythm's selection impressed me, and I remember really liking Blinded By Light back when demos and trailers and things were first released.


Your mind will be blown, then, by Born Anew. It was the first boss theme in a while that made me say "Oh, crap" out loud.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 22, 2012)

Where is the Mizuta love :(


----------

